# R34 GTR Nismo Side Skirts and Rear Spats



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi all!

I'm after an used pair of Nismo side skirts and rear spats for the R34 GTR. If someone sell his set or knows one who want to sell, please feel free to pm me 

Color would be nice if it's TV2, but don't have to be.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bump! Still searching


----------

